# Show your wheels



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

summer is just around the corner and its that time of season to put those summer rims on. im currently on the market for sum after market wheels

and i wanted to get an idea of what the XT would look like with some wheels

so if u could post what u got

im lookin for 18s or 20s what do u guys think?
but im not quit sure what color wheel
what style?
and size

so yeah a little help


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I think 18s might be too big in terms of "look" for an X-Trail and I know 20s would be...for my tastes at least. You'd have to go with a pretty low profile tire with 18's and an extremely low profile tire with 20's to get near the same overall diameter as stock and you do want to do that... +/- 5% at most.
Just Google "tire calculator" to find a tool that will do the math for you. 
I think 17's look best but I have 16's (OEM in '05). Wheel colour depends largly on the colour of your vehicle. Ultimately the decision is yours and what you like is what matters most.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Well my exy originally came with 15" alloys, from there I upgraded to the factory 16" (as it was easier to find tyres in 16" compared to 15") and from there I decided to go with the Murano 18" alloys and then 19"

Through all these changes the best upgrade to larger rims was indeed the Murano 18" alloys and I decided to go back to driving around with them (tyre size 245/45R18) and kept the 16" (tyre size 235/60R16) for off-roading.

The largest I would go with the exy is 18", as the 19" have less rubber and while the driving comfort was still OK, the alloys were pretty sensitive to road bumps and got damaged after I hit a brick on the highway. The 18" have more rubber on them, so they're better in this regard and I think they suit the shape of the exy perfectly (not too large and not too skinny)

I wouldn't go to 20" at all, as there is almost no rubber there at all.

You have to be very careful choosing aftermarket alloys for your exy, as most of the larger rims are NOT 4WD rated, meaning they're not designed to take the weight of a 4WD vehicle.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> You have to be very careful choosing aftermarket alloys for your exy, as most of the larger rims are NOT 4WD rated, meaning they're not designed to take the weight of a 4WD vehicle.


On the other hand as far as 4WD vehicles go the X-Trail is probably on the lighter end of the spectrum. 18" wheels were never intended for something like an X-Trail. If there's an 18" wheel out there that can't take the weight of an X-Trail I'd be surprised. Generally speaking they should be able to take the weight since again, generally speaking they would be found on larger vehicles.

One thing not mentioned yet is offset. Again, you want to stay as close to stock as you can.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That is why I chose the Nissan Murano 18" alloys 

1. Exactly the same offset as the xtrail.
2. 4WD rated having come from a 4WD vehicle.
3. Fit the xtrail perfectly in terms of stud and bolt pattern.
4. Plenty of rubber ensuring the rolling diameter is exactly the same when compared to the factory 16" alloys and tyres.
5. Rim width increase of 1 inch (7.5") compared to (6.5") for the factory alloys, which is within the legal limitation of only being able to go one inch wider in terms of rim width (this is a legal requirement/limitation set by the Australian road traffic authority and you will need to check your country's regulations in this regard)


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Did you use the stock Murano tires on the wheels or is the aspect ratio too tall?


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Which brand/model tires on your murano 18's, Jalal?

Regards down there.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> Did you use the stock Murano tires on the wheels or is the aspect ratio too tall?


Nope, the stock Murano tyres are too large for the exy and will throw the speedo out. I am using Yokohama AVS550 Performance tyres 245/45R18 with a load and speed rating of 100W.

These tyres are excllent in the wet and super quiet on the road.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, the reason I'm asking is my cousin bought a Murano and is putting different wheels on it. I am going to try convince him he does not need them, and he should sell them to me cheap.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> Thanks, the reason I'm asking is my cousin bought a Murano and is putting different wheels on it. I am going to try convince him he does not need them, and he should sell them to me cheap.


Good strategy and you won't be disappointed with them at all. They're tough as a rock these Genuine Nissan alloys.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

How do you like the 235 60R 16 on the xtrail? I am looking for something that looks a little more beefy. I need to replace my tires soon and I have held off for too long. I plan to use tire rack for my purchase.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> How do you like the 235 60R 16 on the xtrail? I am looking for something that looks a little more beefy. I need to replace my tires soon and I have held off for too long. I plan to use tire rack for my purchase.


They're excellent in this size and will improve you handling and at the same time will not impact on your speedo as the rolling diameter will remain the same.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

pics please

btw where did u get the LED guage cluster from??

looks dopw


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> pics please


Pics are HERE



> btw where did u get the LED guage cluster from??
> 
> looks dopw


It was a test kit sent to me by the manufacturer from Asia and it only suits the Series I Automatic dials.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey J - look what I got!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Congrats mate. They look awesome on your exy and all you need to do now is have them chromed. hahahaha 

What tyre size and brand is on them?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

is the led cluster only ment for RHD XT?

cause everything looks similar to my cluster
just the fuel is on the opposite side


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> is the led cluster only ment for RHD XT?


Yes.



> cause everything looks similar to my cluster
> just the fuel is on the opposite side


It won't be the same, your cluster for the Series II exy would be smaller than mine.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Congrats mate. They look awesome on your exy and all you need to do now is have them chromed. hahahaha


I'd need to paint the car black though... 




aussietrail said:


> What tyre size and brand is on them?


They're 245/45 like yours. Toyo Proxes. If that sounds familiar it's because I bought them from Jerry on the UK forum.

I think they look great, although the 245 section is a bit wide for the suspension settings. When they need replacing I think I'd change to 225. My speedo has always run a bit fast with the stock tyres so it wouldn't do any harm to have taller sidewalls either.

I wonder exactly what size they used on the show car?

They look more chunky to me. I remember reading somewhere that a lot of peoples speedo's run fast. Maybe the X Trail was supposed to have these bigger wheels? What do you reckon?

I like mine as it is for now though!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you have any issues with rubbing when the wheels are turned all the way? Also, has it effected your fuel consumption? Sorry for all the questions but I am just about to order the tires and just want to be sure about the 235 60 R16 size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

No problems whatsoever with rubbing. There's acres of room under there.

The car seems to accelerate quicker and I think this is in part due to the wider section and part due to the slightly smaller radius. Logically these points must affect fuel consumption but I've only just put them on and haven't done a whole tank yet! Just filled up the other day, so will post when it's empty again. That may take some time though, the price of fuel here in the UK means I'm starting to use the car less and less!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> I'd need to paint the car black though...


 Nah mate, they look awesome like they're on your exy 




> They're 245/45 like yours. Toyo Proxes. If that sounds familiar it's because I bought them from Jerry on the UK forum.


I thought that might be the case. Good score mate!



> I think they look great, although the 245 section is a bit wide for the suspension settings. When they need replacing I think I'd change to 225. My speedo has always run a bit fast with the stock tyres so it wouldn't do any harm to have taller sidewalls either.


The 245 width is perfect for the Murano 18" alloys and will not impact the suspension in any way. I had 255 with 19" alloys before this and there was still room there for more. I think 225 would be a bit too narrow for the 18" rims and might look a bit out of place. You can go 235 if you want to.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> Do you have any issues with rubbing when the wheels are turned all the way? Also, has it effected your fuel consumption? Sorry for all the questions but I am just about to order the tires and just want to be sure about the 235 60 R16 size.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had the All Terrain Bridgestone 235/60R16 tyres fitted on mine (still use them for off-roading) but because the tyre tread was very aggressive and deep, it did impact on my fuel economy slightly. I don't think there will be any problems if you buy road tyres in that size.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> The 245 width is perfect for the Murano 18" alloys and will not impact the suspension in any way. I had 255 with 19" alloys before this and there was still room there for more. I think 225 would be a bit too narrow for the 18" rims and might look a bit out of place. You can go 235 if you want to.


I think the oem tyres on the Murano are 225's but to be honest it's all academic until these ones wear out!

I'm just a bit put off by the way the steering is sensitive to poor road surfaces, and of course the ride is more 'crashy'.

But hey - I think I can live with it! 

Anyway they're for summer use. I'll put the 17's back on with the Dunlop ST's in the winter.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

I was running on BStone 684s 215/65/16 and getting approx 10.5 lit / 100 km. Wore them out by 38,000 km. Replaced with BStone GR80s (streets) 235/60/16. FC increased by more than 10%. Been using them for more than 10,000 km. Have NISMO shocks and pumped up tyres to 35 psi. Ride is OK.

However, shall be changing down to 225s when I wear this set out. A bit too wide for my liking.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> I'm just a bit put off by the way the steering is sensitive to poor road surfaces, and of course the ride is more 'crashy'.


I had this problem with the previous tyres I used (Continental) and it is directly related to the tread pattern of your tyres. The Yokohamas am using now are dead straight regardless of the road surface.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I had this problem with the previous tyres I used (Continental) and it is directly related to the tread pattern of your tyres. The Yokohamas am using now are dead straight regardless of the road surface.


That's interesting! I didn't think of the tread pattern.

Tell you what though, the cornering power is amazing now. Wonder what it would be like with a strut bar?!!

One more thing J, Jerry did tell me at the time what psi you advised him on but I've forgotten! What have you found is the best pressure front and rear?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Tell you what though, the cornering power is amazing now. Wonder what it would be like with a strut bar?!!


It'll be like cornering in a Porsche 911 and I kid you not 



> One more thing J, Jerry did tell me at the time what psi you advised him on but I've forgotten! What have you found is the best pressure front and rear?


Am still testing this, with these new tyres they have pumped them up to 40psi, which I think is way too high and is causing slight discomfort to me when I drive (harsh ride), so I think am gonna drop the pressure back to the usual 34-36psi I used to have before when I run the 18" and 19".


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

ok so im looking at a set of 5zigen FN01 18s

what do i have to look out for when buyin these rims?
like are they compatible with the AWD on the xt?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> ok so im looking at a set of 5zigen FN01 18s
> 
> what do i have to look out for when buyin these rims?
> like are they compatible with the AWD on the xt?



What are the specs of these wheels? (stud/bolt pattern and offset as well as rim width)?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well depends what i want to get

they come in 18x7
18x7.5
18x8
18x8.5
18x9
bolt pattern is 5x113.4
offset is either +38 +42 +44 +48


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OK, you should be OK with any of these sizes:

18x7
18x7.5
18x8 (outside of the 1" rim width increase legal limit in Australia)

The offset of the xtrail is +40, so I guess +38 will be fine.

The bolt and stud pattern is correct.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I would just need some input...

I have been looking for some 18" rims as well, and noticed the oem Maxima SE 2004-2008 with 18 rims.


























Any comments on how this would fit/look on an x-trail?
(go ahead... you can be brutally honest  )


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc,

I think they will look very nice. Just make sure the offset is the same 40 and the rim width is 7.5 (the factory one is 6.5 width), otherwise they may stick out a bit.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Found this handy list:

Alloy wheel fitments and pcd's.

Listing X Trail as offset 37 to 45.

I think those wheels would look cool Marc.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*Bigger tyres*

I like my Murano alloys but I've been disappointed with the ride quality from the tyres that were fitted. I decided I'd like to try a bigger radius as the speedo reading has always been on the side of 'optimism', so I thought it would work out, and also there seemed to be room in there!

I found a set of 4 brand new tyres on ebay, freshly removed from a Cheverolet Captiva that had upgraded to 20" alloys from new. The owner had been given back the originals and was selling them cheaply - I was the only bidder and got 4 brand new Dunlop SP Sport 270's (summer tyres) for less than the retail price for one tyre. I love ebay sometimes!

The size is 235/55R18 and they fill the wheelarches very well, a bit like the pictures of the original X-Trail concept:










Compared with the smaller wheels that ended up on the production model:










I'm pleased with the result. and the ride quality is very nice now. But also worth mentioning is the fact that you probably couldn't go any bigger on the radius. There is still room for the front wheels to steer, but only about half an inch!



























I had to upsize the spare wheel, too. I had a 16" steel wheel so I fitted a 215/70R16 tyre to keep the rolling radius the same, and because it's 215 section it goes under the boot floor no problem. 

I'll post some better pictures soon. Going on holiday to Germany in a week, so plenty of chances to take some pictures of the beast!

Oh, and I sold the other tyres on (which were slightly past their best, although not worn that much), - so all in all it's been a result. Nice fresh rubber on the car for very little money!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

...forgot to mention - speedo now correct with all the detectors I go past. Is this a coincidence or was the XTrail _meant_ to have bigger wheels....?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

They look nice mate, but I reckon they will rub with 4-5 adults in the car.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Well I'll find out next week - I'll be packing it to the gills, roofbox on top, trailer and bikes on the rear and the whole family inside! Not too worried tbh.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I finally got my hands on the Maxima SE wheels I was looking for:



Now I'll be looking for rubber... 
225/50/18 or
235/50/18


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

ValBoo we've got to catchup at Julip one time!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

vickenp said:


> ValBoo we've got to catchup at Julip one time!


Nissan "boys" meet at the Julep every first Monday of the month. Next meet is September 1, 2008. I intend to be there and as usual feel a little old . (you can track the montreal meetings at NPClub here: Meetings - Nissan Performance Club)


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone know the spec's of the 350Z OEM rims? What size tire would I need?

I'm thinking of picking up a set from craigslist here in Vancouver.


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

*Suggestions?*

Hey guys,

Wheel Specifications - Nissan 350Z & 370Z Wiki

I'm looking at getting these 350z rims. What issues would I face with 235/50/18's?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

XTrailXEawd said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Wheel Specifications - Nissan 350Z & 370Z Wiki
> 
> I'm looking at getting these 350z rims. What issues would I face with 235/50/18's?


Hi,
I do not think you would have any problem with 235/50/18 since this is what I ended up getting. (I love the handling)

I am not sure about the exact specifications for the 350Z 18" wheels but if you look at the design they are very similar to the Maxima SE ones I posted above.

In fact I was discussing a purchase with a vendor for his 350z wheels but it seems they wanted a lot of $ just because of the car they were on... Anyway I got much better luck with the Maxima SE wheels and about half the price 

I still did not get pics yet (dirty car) but as soon as I do I'll post.


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the insight, Valboo!

I'm gonna look at getting my hands on those rims and get new rubber on the weekend. I figured 235/50/18's would be best as I don't have to make any changes to my spare..

As for the dirty XTrail, it's just evidence that you put it to good use!

I can't wait for the snow to fall...now where's my snowboard?....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Finally got to clean my exy...

Here is a pic of the final result with my new wheels & tires:


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice Marc!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

They look nice Marc. How's the handling?


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to hijack your thread...but I need some advice regarding up-sizing......Unfortunately...I am not seeing much info regarding what rim width and offset with tire width combination is acceptable......

I live in Trinidad - and the stock tires on my X will be needing to be replaced in the next 2-3 months or so...I don't have to worry about winter here, but I'm thinking to up-size to 18". I'm looking at 18x7.5 +45mm offset, with a set of 255/45/18 (Kumho KL12). I don't believe I can get the KL12's in a narrower width....I really like the tread pattern of the KL12's as it can seemingly do some digging in mud, and should be excellent on the highway too....

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi guys !!!

I'm looking for AT tires set for my X-Trail, like i read on this thread i think the best tire size for me will be 235-60R-16. So the BF Goodrich All Terrain interest me particularly but if you know a better choice for me ... let me know please. And by the end, can you inform me if the gasoline consumption will be change a lot with this tires type.

(note: This tires will be use for normal road and little off-road type)

Thanks you !!!

Jonathan


----------

